# Pb12/ultra2?



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ello!

I have managed to snag one of these subs, before i collect any idea where i can get a copy of the manual from to have a read?

Also are they any good? I currently have a bk monolith

Many thanks from uk!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Please contact us at [email protected] and we'll provide you with the OM. Great sub BTW; I own a pair.


----------



## oakboy37 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah thanks Ed! Just fired off the email!

More i read the more im worried it may destroy my house!

Quick q? I have a anthem mrx300 with arc does the ultra have protection built in so i can set arc to flat when it eq's?

And ta muchly for the manual! Service, i likey!


----------

